# Built a Jug!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When I put up those new Ikea shelves with more room, I looked for holes in the plane collections that needed filling. For starters, I needed a p-47D, another Focke Wulf, and a late model Spitfire.

Here's the first hole filler finished:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/p47dteddy1.html


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Very Nice build John!!! Can't wait to see the rest..Jeff


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

John, very nice work! That is my favorite camo scheme on the Jug..

Steve


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Excellent work!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice job, whos kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mine! 

It's the 1/48 Tamiya kit with Aeromaster decals.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

That's one beautiful P-47!!!:thumbsup: Excellent work!!

I'm currently working on the Tamiya P-47M 1/48 scale. Man, Tamiya really knows how to produce quality model aircraft!!!

Thanks for posting! - Denis


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Sweet looking Jug! Makes me want to take my Tamiya kit out and build it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Do Eeeeet!!!!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice job.

Capt. Michael Jackson !?!?!?!?!?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah. I simultaneously built my favorite airplane and did my own Michael Jackson tribute! :lol:


----------

